# Which dog food is best for pregnant dog?



## love2ownlabs (Feb 28, 2012)

:wave:I am breeding my Labrador Retriever and hopefully she will be pregnant soon. I was told by the breeder who owns the stud that I should start feeding my dog puppy food around three weeks. I imagine she mentions puppy food because it is higher in protein than adult dog food? Wouldn't it be better to feed her a grain free adult dog food (which tends to consist of more protein), than just any regular puppy food? 

I have checked out Dogfoodadvisor's website and am comparing *"Taste of the Wild Hi Prairie Dry Dog Food" with" Orjen Dry Dog Food", along with "Innova Dry Dog Food." *All three also come in Large breed puppy food. BTW, my dog does not suffer from any allergies, just looking for a healthy, hi protein dog food. Protein levels are 36% to 42% depending on brand. Fat is 18 to 20%, and carbs 30 to 36%. 

Anyone have any experiences with any of these dog foods? 
Any suggestions would be appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

A good food is a good food but I would be consulting your breeding mentor (perhaps your dog's breeder?) and your vet and trust them more than a bunch of random people with very few who have experience in breeding.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

The reason for puppy food- the calcium level in the food. This is to prevent hypocalcemia or other wise called eclampsia (milk fever) in the dam. Some just add a calcium supplement to the dog's regular food. This is more of a concern once the pups are born than during pregnancy. It is still wise to ensure the dog's calcium level is ok prior to giving birth. Consult with your breeder or vet about a proper ratio that is needed for your dog. Do not be afraid to contact the stud dog's owner. You must remember she has a stake (her reputation) on your litter too.

Here is a link so you have a better understanding of why the puppy food calcium level and not protein level was the concern for your pregnant dog. http://www.petmd.com/dog/conditions/reproductive/c_dg_eclampsia


----------



## LilasMom (Jan 18, 2012)

Why are you breeding?

I honestly think that if you are wondering what food is best for a pregnant dog you should not be breeding. Have you done all the necessary health tests and genetic tests?


----------



## Ashleebrowna22 (Feb 27, 2019)

Hey, can you suggest me some especial foods for pregnant dog. Actually I'm looking for some specific health foods name which is the best for pregnant dog.


----------

